# Najdi sheep from kuwait



## Naef hajaya (Dec 2, 2012)

----------


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 2, 2012)

These guys have interested fleece. Is there a certain lock structure that they look for in the ring?


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2012)

Love, love, love the black fleece.  They look so much like a cross between a sheep and a goat.  I think they are quite wonderful.  Best so far!  I like the black fleece with the white head.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 2, 2012)

WOW!
Gorgeous!
Love 'em!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

These are cool!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2012)

I want some!! They are beautiful sheep, I really love the black and white ones!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2012)

You don't see very many white faced natural colored fleeced sheep! (In fact, the only other one I can think of is the Herdwick.) Very neat!


----------

